# HO home layout



## geodehunter (Feb 10, 2014)

Guy's, I have been away from the hobby since the early 70's. I have been toying with the idea of building me another ho layout. My question is what brand of track should I get. I want one that's reliable and readily available on the market today. Any help would be greatly appreciated. TIA


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Tomy/AFX.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Vote #2 for Tomy AFX. Best curve selection bar none. If you start with a set or two, most likely you'll get the newer track from the new molds. You can always sell the cars if they don't appeal to you and recoop some of the expense. If you upgrade to a better track power unit, you can sell the tri-power packs that come with the sets too.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

At this point in time, you only have one brand of plastic sectional track still being fed into the US market...Tomy. It really is your only choice unless you decide to go with buying older track.

While my personal choice is the new style Mattel track (compatible with Tyco track), Mattel no longer produces anything slot related. Thererfore availability is limited to those vendors with new stock still on hand or used track lots.

Joe


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Depending on which is closer for you there are slot car shows in spring in Chicago and in St. Louis. Watch for postings on them in the Racing and Events section. You can get everything in one stop.

Old Blue


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I always likes TYCO myself. And have a ton of it if your interested. All the different turns and everything.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Tyco, may not have as many curves and not made anymore but lane spacing is 1/64th scale not 1/87 scale like afx. less banging in the corners


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

I used Tyco but that was all I had. But it works for me. I have a few Tomy/AFX tracks but not enough to make a nice 4 lane layout like I did with the Tyco track.


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Rose City Motorplex is a 6 lane Tyco track, and I like it just fine.


----------



## geodehunter (Feb 10, 2014)

Guy's I have a real rookie question. Is all the Tyco track compatible. I think there is the regular Tyco, The 440, and the Tyco/Mattel. Any help would be greatly appreciated. TIA


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I believe the TYCO and Mattel track is all the same. The only oddball TYCO track is the 60's style. They are very different as far as connection methods so they are easy to tell apart. There is an issue with some Mattel track. I believe the writing on the track surface is raised (lame brained idea, right?) though it's easy enough to zing off.

I'm sure someone will come along and say I'm wrong...


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

geodehunter said:


> Guy's I have a real rookie question. Is all the Tyco track compatible. I think there is the regular Tyco, The 440, and the Tyco/Mattel. Any help would be greatly appreciated. TIA


There are two basic types of Tyco track - Tyco Pro and Tyco/Mattel. The two have a different joining system but the same lane spacing.

Tyco Pro is the older style and not as readily available as later Tyco and Mattel. It goes together somewhat like Aurora AFX or Lifelike; that is, it joins by sliding sideways.

Tyco and Mattel are 100% compatible and join together like Tomy. Mattel made two great improvements to the basic Tyco track but did put a raised letter on the track surface. It can be filed off without much difficulty or simply left in place.

Tyco curves can be found in 6", 9" 12" and 15". And in single lane track as well. So while it does not have the 3" and 18" curves of Tomy, it does have other pieces Tomy does not.

However, the lack of support and production from Mattel over the past few years means anyone just starting out may want to go with Tomy to hopefully insure support in the future. Existing Tyco users can still find more than enough track to supplement their existing layouts.

Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Joe. I didn't know about the earlier TYCO track. I thought about mentioning your 6 and 15" curve tracks after my head hit the pillow last night, and totally spaced it this morning. I hope that's the last time I'll dream about my ex wife!! I was ill all morning! :freak:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Grandcheapskate said:


> There are two basic types of Tyco track - Tyco Pro and Tyco/Mattel. The two have a different joining system but the same lane spacing.


Historical Note:

The *Tyco Pro* track is also called and packaged as: 
*Tyco S, 
Tyco Speedway, *
and *Tyco-Lok*. 
All the same stuff. All old and fairly scarce now. Just don't buy it thinking it will join to the newer Tyco or Mattel track.

What Joe calls *Tyco/Mattel* was originally packaged as *Tyco Quik-Clik*, and there are a number of color variants that may be called *Tyco Off-Road* (sandy yellow), *Tyco or Mattel Dirt* (tan), *Tyco US1* (grey), *Tyco Turbo Train* (grey with printed railroad tracks), and so forth. All the same connection system, just different colors.

-- D


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I think I prolly have 10 miles of the current tycoon/mattel track!!!!! Don't use it anymore. Shame, good tracks. I have a routed road coarse now.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello geodehunter;

If you make it to the Midwest Slot car show feel free to stop by my table and we can talk track brands. I've built a lot of tracks from both Tomy and Tyco over the years and I'd be happy to answer any questions you might have.

Tom


----------



## geodehunter (Feb 10, 2014)

Joe65SkylarkGS, I sent you an email. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------

